
A 64 Bit Operating System Created by College Student - TheUnknown00
https://github.com/TusharPardhe/Unknown-OS
======
TomMarius
Have you done anything else other than making a nice bundle of software
(called 'a distro')? The title makes it sound like you actually developed it
(and that made me excited because I used to be a hobby OS dev) but that's not
the case.

